# Tazanian african tiger fish (TATF) trying desperately to be friends with the clown's



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

So i already knew that the TATF was a schooling fish but i just thought id share this video i made of him trying really hard to school with the new clown loaches i got. I've only had then in the tank for a few hours and he's spent nearly the whole time hanging around with them 

oh yea and i should mention that the TATF usually just sits in the corner waiting to be fed

TATF schooling with clown loaches - YouTube


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good! They become more active as they get bigger/older.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

m_class2g said:


> Looking good! They become more active as they get bigger/older.


I can only hope to get them as big as yours! Maybe 10 years or so lol


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

MEDHBSI said:


> I can only hope to get them as big as yours! Maybe 10 years or so lol


Honestly does not take that long. As long as you have clean water and lots of food, that TATF will reach 12-13 inch in less than 2 years!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Maybe he showing the loaches the new pad. But if he used to just sit there unless being fed then he's got some buddies to chase and chase him.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Well a week in how are they doing? Any clicking yet?


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Cool looking tiger fish. But is this the same as the indo datnoid fish?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Vancitycam said:


> Well a week in how are they doing? Any clicking yet?


No clicking yet but they seem very happy


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

hi-revs said:


> Cool looking tiger fish. But is this the same as the indo datnoid fish?


No the indonisian datnoid is very different from a tatf (tiger fish). The tatf will get much larger and has a lot of big teeth also he's silver with some black stripes and the datnoid has a tiger like pattern.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I hope they do soon, its a quiet tank with out them chasing and clicking.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Any update on these four? They click yet? I saw one in ur ray video....


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

Where can I buy these beasts? TheTAFT pm Me bro


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

That video is strangely adorable.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Vancitycam said:


> Any update on these four? They click yet? I saw one in ur ray video....


Here is an updated photo of the tatf he's about 8" now and growing


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Vancitycam said:


> Any update on these four? They click yet? I saw one in ur ray video....


Oh sorry buddy I'm on my phone and I thought you wanted an update on the tatf. The 4 loaches are doing great! Lots of clicking and playing. The big guy goes to the top of the tank and clicks out of the water its crazy loud. They seem very happy.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Well the group I suppose lol but more my old loaches, it's cool how the tatf swims with them. Good see they all are good and growing it looked like, assuming the one I saw wasn't the boss.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Vancitycam said:


> Well the group I suppose lol but more my old loaches, it's cool how the tatf swims with them. Good see they all are good and growing it looked like, assuming the one I saw wasn't the boss.


Yes there all getting fat! such pigs so there very well fed eating everyone else's food plus there's.


----------

